# Alpha's



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

thinking of buying an alpha planet ocean basically because i want a planet ocean but dont have a grand and a half to spare right now. are they any good? i reckon i can get on off the bay for 50 quid incl taxes if im lucky. will it be money well spent or another case of buy cheap and waste your money?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

yes they are ok ,check the bracelet though usually problems there but for the money a very good watch and the po and seamaster ones seem to be most popular .

you wont incur taxes as the come from hong kong.

jason.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The phrase "You pay for what you get" springs to mind, it really is hit a miss with these I bit like a lucky dip


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks guys was unaware that stuff from honkers doesnt incur taxes, how does that work then? i thought we gave it back to the chinese ..


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> Alpha's, are they any good?


IMO...........................no


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As someone who actually owns a few Alphas including two `PO` models (rather then having just seen photos of or are idiologically prejudiced them) I`ve found them to be good value for money &, although QC can sometimes be a problem, the usual Ebay seller is willing to sort things out, also the movements are generally available in this country for very little money :wink2:


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

IMO......yes. I had a total of 3, but sold 2 of them since it wasnÂ´t my type of watch. Still have the Pepsi sub and the explorer (explorer is suppose to be sold in a couple of days) but they have been nothing but great so far.

But thereÂ´s not a long step from Seikos price range and compared to them Alphas have no chance. But for the price you do get a lot of watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jocke said:


> But thereÂ´s not a long step from Seikos price range and compared to them Alphas have no chance. But for the price you do get a lot of watch.


I`d agree with that* :thumbsup:

*if you like the look of Seikos & there are some who aren`t so keen


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've got an Alpha Explorer, bought from ebay for about 15 nicker - for that price point they're decent little beaters, pretty well put together and mine's accurate enough for what I use it for.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Personally imho if you pay more than a tenner for one you are wasting your money and if you have a look at this thread from the other day so will see that they only bear a passing resemblance to a PO. I'll get shot down for the following comment but if you want PO looks for less than Alpha money just get someone to bring you back a fake from their holidays, it will probably have the same internals, last as long and look better.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=34366


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As someone who actually owns a few Alphas including two `PO` models (rather then having just seen photos of or are idiologically prejudiced them)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've been to China and worked in HK and apart from the big wall they have, which is nice and not a fake, I did have a look at a few watches ...... on just about every street corner.

I'd venture to say I seen more watches than most over the years on my travels



B.


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

I have 3 of them and ok it may be luck but I have no problem with them at all, my last one was a "paul newman" chrono and I was impressed with it and again a lot of watch for the money, I buy direct from their site (just google Alpha watches) as I have found them quick and reliable, ok my 2 pence worth.

Cheers, John


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As I mentioned I have few Alphas (presently six although I had seven), there time keeping has been good & only one developed a problem which was fixed by my local watch repairer. To put things in perspective I`ve had a few ETA powered watches & even a Breitling that have gone wrong 

To me watches are just a bit of fun so if you like the style but don`t want/or can`t afford to pay the price for a genuine PO an Alpha will do nicely for very little money otherwise if you accuracy & reliablity is a big issue why not buy a Â£10 quartz from Argos then you won`t have to worry :wink2:


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

I've had two Alpha's a 'Seamaster' and a 'Speedy' for a couple of years now. The bracelets on both mine are good and probably worth alone what I paid for the watches. Both still keep reasonable time despite being generaly abused.

Many of the obejections to Alphas relate to the whole homage\replica\fake syndrome rather than the quality of the watches themselves, so like so much in life 'you pays your money and you takes your choice'. I don't regret buying my Alpha's as they were my first watch purchases and sparked my interest in collecting watches. However having now gained a little more knowledge I would pobably not buy another but instead pay a small amount extra and get a new 'Orient'. If you keep your eye on the Sales forum you may even find a good used one for less than your budget.

Rich


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

_"Alpha's, are they any good?"_

IMHO, yes, they are.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I bought one for my son and after all the problems I have had would NEVER buy another.









Total rubbish in my opinion, but some people have had no problems, so you pays your money and makes your choice


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Here we go again.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If Alphas didnt look like the watches they have been copied from and were just another Chinese watch then, people wouldn't put up with their lottery of QC and would be more vocal about the dubious quality.......

Save your money and get something original.....


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> Here we go again.


Deja vu, the sequel.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I've never handled one & have no intention of - however some people like 'em, some don't, I'm in the latter. But saying that I'm sure they'd make excellent hockey pucks ..



jasonm said:


> If Alphas didnt look like the watches they have been copied from and were just another Chinese watch then, people wouldn't put up with their lottery of QC and would be more vocal about the dubious quality.......
> 
> Save your money and get something original.....


Well said!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

didn't someone once suggest we should ban "alpha" threads?

tbh it's the age old answer, ask 6 economists for advice about the economy and you'll get 6 different answers. We are no different.

I've never even seen one so am little use for advice apart from if you can afford to lose the money if it does turn out to be a lemon then go for it. If you can't then buy something closer to home with a warranty and an easy exchange process just in case of problems.

You won't be satisfied until you get the real deal so just bite the bullet and wait.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I tend to agree with Mac on this................I have two and they have been first class value (Â£25 inc post from H/K IIRC )

One of them says "Tourbillion" on the dial...so its got to be good value ennit? :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

****** Edited because I cant be arsed to go through this bollocks again******


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonm said:


> ****** Edited because I cant be arsed to go through this bollocks again******


 :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jasonm said:


> ****** Edited because I cant be arsed to go through this bollocks again******


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've had a couple with no problems whatsoever. Well made and good value for money.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I have had two and have had no problems with either. Only thing is on the second the clasp kept popping open. Not a biggie though the watch itself was fine. I would buy another. Good watches for the money IMO.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

as already mentioned....you do get what you pay for....but...they are great watches for the money, and make exellent beaters


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> as already mentioned....you do get what you pay for....but...they are great watches for the money, and make exellent beaters


Seconded


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > as already mentioned....you do get what you pay for....but...they are great watches for the money, and make exellent beaters
> ...


3rd'ed

(The divers clasps on the bracelets can be a bit iffy but still great VFM)


----------



## spring2fan (Nov 8, 2006)

I have three Alphas and yes IMHO I think they are good. I have dealt directly with them through their website and used paypal. One time I fouled things up and I found their support quick, polite and helpful.

All three watches arrived well packaged and after only a few days from ordering.

I have had no problems with any of the watches. Accuracy has not been an issue in any way. One of the leather straps wasn't that good but nothing to complain about.

One of the three I don't wear that much anymore but the other two are in regular rotation. I would have no hesitation in buying from them again.

Best Wishes

David


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

I have an Alpha PO on a Hirsch strap as the bracelet pins fell out. The watch itself is great and very accurate, especially for the money. Tend to only wear it round the house now as I spent some time on a committee with a guy who had the "real" Omega PO and I thought it was taking the p*ss for me to wear the Alpha to our meetings.

As someone just said , they are a bit of fun really over here. In China, they are probably a really good auto watch. They could have done better if they weren't such blatant copies imho.

Oh, and one more thing, the crystal seems to have a magnetic attraction to grease....

Enjoy !

Chris


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

I too have the Alpha PO "homage". It was given to me as gift (by my son on my first fathers day) and i think its great - keeps good time, has a solid link bracelet including the end links so has good wrist weight and is excellent value for money. One of the bracelet pins kept coming loose but a dab of threadlock and its all good! Fair enough id love the original (albeit with out the stupid looking Helium Escape Valve) but the difference between Â£35 and nearly Â£2k is more than ill ever be able to afford.

Buy it, if its crap you havnt lost much. But i suspect if its anything like mine youll love it.......


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I agree with everything Jase says as he is a great bloke and if he says Alfas are ok he must be right!!!

Apart from his nuts opinions on Alfas.........................Jase is a top guy I am proud to know!!!!.................even if the daft git supports Ferrari   :lol:


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

jasonm said:


> ****** Edited because I cant be arsed to go through this bollocks again******


Hhhmmmm, where have I heard that before? :lol: h34r:

I own three Alphas and theyâ€™ve all been fine, apart from one that had a loose bracelet screw. It wasnâ€™t rocket science to work out how to cure the problem though. Being a fan of vintage watches I rarely looked at modern ones and didnâ€™t even know what a Planet Ocean was. I knew what a Speedmaster moon watch was because Iâ€™ve always had an interest in space exploration, even to this day. The Speedmaster is unavoidable when researching the anything to do with moon exploration on the internet, letâ€™s face it.

After seeing some of the reports on Alpha watches posted on the forum I found the homepage and looked at what Alpha had to offer. I immediately recognised the Speedmaster but most of the others I didnâ€™t recognise, I chose my other two Alphas on appearance only.

It seems I bought a Seamaster (alike) and a Planet Ocean (alike) also, though I wouldnâ€™t have know what the Alphas were trying to parody at the time. Most of the other watches on the Alpha site really donâ€™t do much for me, I donâ€™t care what they are copies of, I just donâ€™t find them appealing.

From a practical standpoint, Alpha watches are quite good. They keep good time, are more water resistant than they claim to be and cost a modest amount of money.

I would rather have a Â£30 lemon than one that looked similar and costs more by the order of several degrees of magnitude; that would be a serious disappointment. 

A watch is just a watch, other than in the eyes of the beholder or his/ her WIS kindred spirits, imo. 

Iâ€™m wearing a CWC G10 by the way, I donâ€™t mind changing the battery every two years or taking it off before I shower, thatâ€™s no problem. It is a shame that there arenâ€™t more good looking, open ended straps to suit the fixed lugs of the G10 to widen its appeal.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I like my rectangular Alphas.

They're based on a PP design but not an exact copy.

They do seem to be _very_ well made and finished:



















Alpha are capable of making good quality watches.

If they produced some original designs I'm sure they would

receive more respect in the WIS world 

Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I used to like them but I don't now, or companies that take old Swiss names like Alpha, just me.


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

James said:


> I used to like them but I don't now, or companies that take old Swiss names like Alpha, just me.


Or American ones Like Hamilton et al?


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

I only have one Alpha,a sub that has been great,with good time keeping.Good value for money,but Seiko 5's are better put together IMO.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

personally knowing what i know now for the same money as an alpha id much rather go and buy a lip watch from flleebay .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> personally knowing what i know now for the same money as an alpha id much rather go and buy a lip watch from flleebay .


Which will probably have been made in China :wink2:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > personally knowing what i know now for the same money as an alpha id much rather go and buy a lip watch from flleebay .
> ...












Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

dapper said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


nice very original is that .

personally i was talking about these ,and if they are made in china i dont care most things are these days,ive had 3 alphas and 3 lip and so far 2 problems with alphas none with lip .










jason


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I`ve got a Lip as well as at least one Citizen (genuine) that were made/assembled in China plus no doubt quite a few others that come from there & I couldn`t give a fig* 

*well ok, I would rather they were `Made in Great Britain` 



Cool Lip BTW Jason B)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

it is a corker mach and i couldve bought 3 of these for the price of one alpha that my friend is vfm.

as for british made watches sadly doesnt guarentee reliability or quality any more does it.

jason.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> it is a corker mach and i couldve bought 3 of these for the price of one alpha that my friend is vfm.


*3?!!! *:swoon:

I`d have had one :cry2:



> as for british made watches sadly doesnt guarentee reliability or quality any more does it.
> 
> jason.


Oh I don`t know about that, I`d say the opposite is true these days


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

lips get youreself on french ebaye they are the bargain of the century ,i paid Â£12 delivered for that one.

jason.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > it is a corker mach and i couldve bought 3 of these for the price of one alpha that my friend is vfm.
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> lips get youreself on french ebaye they are the bargain of the century ,i paid Â£12 delivered for that one.
> 
> jason.
> 
> ...


Will do, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

each to their own i guess


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

pengelly said:


> thinking of buying an alpha planet ocean basically because i want a planet ocean but dont have a grand and a half to spare right now. are they any good? i reckon i can get on off the bay for 50 quid incl taxes if im lucky. will it be money well spent or another case of buy cheap and waste your money?


I bought an Alpha 'Speedy' a couple of weeks ago and I'm very pleased with it.

It looks nice, it feels nice and it works just fine.

It's not an Omega and I don't pretend (even to myself) that it is.

When I want a change, I'll take it off and put it away for a while and the whole experience has cost me about Â£45 which included the p&p from China. A lot easier to deal with than spending Â£2,000 on an Omega and putting that away in a drawer !

Please don't respond saying that if I'd spent that much on an Omega I wouldn't be putting it away as I've heard of some people who've bought an expensive Omega and never even worn the thing ! How sad is that ?

The Alpha people sent the watch well packaged with enough colourful Chinese postage stamps to start a collection and the customs form said the box contained 'Watch Parts'. Another nice Alpha touch I thought.

All in all I like it, it does what I want it to do and that's what's important to me.

So, from a distance, it looks like an Omega - so what. I used to have a Pulsar that from a distance looked like a Seiko. I've also got a Seiko that people ask me is it a Rolex ?

Buy one , you won't be disappointed.

Hope this has been of some use.

regards,

Chris.


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

Finally yielded and should have a 'Sub' on the way in a few hours...

I am fully aware I'm wasting money on the way to spending the inevitable Â£Â£Â£Â£ on the real deal :lol: :cry2:


----------



## ciro (Dec 12, 2008)

pengelly said:


> thinking of buying an alpha planet ocean basically because i want a planet ocean but dont have a grand and a half to spare right now. are they any good? i reckon i can get on off the bay for 50 quid incl taxes if im lucky. will it be money well spent or another case of buy cheap and waste your money?


hi,guy

I suggest that you visit the website... http://www.rltwatches.com I have been here to buy watches. They have a lot of great watches, such a low price, good quality and safe choice.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Piss off mate.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Piss off mate.


You`re getting far too polite in you`re old age Stan, IMO he should _*FECK OFF!!*_ :fyou:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Piss off mate.
> ...


 

:lol: :lol: :lol: FAKE


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ciro, in case you`re about to post more of your crap., remember we aren`t interested :fyou:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The site looks good to me


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

PhilM said:


> The site looks good to me





ciro said:


> I suggest that you visit the website... http://www.rltwatches.com I have been here to buy watches. They have a lot of great watches, such a low price, good quality and safe choice.


Some very smooth editing there Phil

:rltb:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > The site looks good to me
> ...


Excellent Phil :thumbup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> The site looks good to me


Quality Phil. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Your finest post Phil :notworthy:


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

I've got 4 Alphas and have been very pleaesed with them all.

Also quick delivery to UK with no Customs/VAT to pay - marked $5 "watch parts".

Cheers

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Timetraveller said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mjolnir said:
> ...


Why thank you :dance:


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

I brought this one ages ago to see what all the fuss is only cost about Â£30inc p&p what can I say, well for Â£30 you get a fair amount of watch I do wear it from time to time and its ok . They would make a good cheep present for those who donâ€™t know there watches. Or good beaters but thatâ€™s about it, imho.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

This Alpha turned up as a Christmas present and doesn't look bad at all, although it could do with a better strap:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

As i said previously i have had two. Both sold now but just bought another for the wife. No problems with this on either.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Just got a Alpha daytona cost about Ã¯Â¿Â½Ã‚Â£40 no tax no p&p Good value for money


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As I mentioned elsewhere I sold off all of my Alphas this year except this one...

*Alpha `Grenade`, Miyota cal.8205 21 Jewels*


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

After reading this, I bought a Planet Ocean!

Looks good, will see what its really like when it arrives!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RussellB said:


> After reading this, I bought a Planet Ocean!
> 
> Looks good, will see what its really like when it arrives!


Good for you, so much nicer than the Alpha....


----------



## Barney (Jan 18, 2009)

pg tips said:


> didn't someone once suggest we should ban "alpha" threads?
> 
> tbh it's the age old answer, ask 6 economists for advice about the economy and you'll get 6 different answers. We are no different.


Actually, I would suggest if you ask 6 people on this forum for their opinion, you would get 7 opinions


----------



## powelly (Jan 6, 2009)

I have two Alpha subs, one on a Bond Nato and one on the original bracelet, perosnally for the money I think they're great, however they are both going up for sale, I fancy an RLT 48, if I sell both the Alpha's I can fund one.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

powelly said:


> I fancy an RLT 48, if I sell both the Alpha's I can fund one.


Good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## powelly (Jan 6, 2009)

Knowing my luck they'll all be sold out by the time I get the cash together, I need just 10 more posts and then I can get my current collection in the for sale section, the sooner I get my RLT.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well you best get posting then


----------



## powelly (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm trying :lol: I just don't want to look like a post whore!!!


----------

